# Crates



## Sunday

What size crates do they recommend for cockapoo puppies. Trying to get thing ready as our Sunday will be arriving Oct 1. Thank you


----------



## Heidi Cecilie

Sorry I can't answer you, but I was just going to start a thread on "what is crates?" so I'll might as well ask you...

Is it what I think it is; a place where the dog will go and make poop? Why do you use it? Where I come from (Norway) this is something you just use on cats. Don't think you can even buy it for dogs.

Just curious. Never heard of it before...


----------



## kendal

a crate is like a kennel or a cage where to dog can sleep at night or if you go out for a couple of hours. keeps the dog safe if they are chewers (you don't want them munching on a cable) some people split the crate into a section to sleep and a section to toilet, i don't like this as it is conflicting information. dogs in general don't like to toilet where they sleep. you will find if you dog is ill and couldn't hold their toilet or was sick over night they will bunch it up in the bedding and push it to the side. sometime spending the night in the corner as they don't want to be near the dirty side. 

what you are thinking of for cats may be a cat litter tray, you do get a version of this for dogs with fake grass. 

as for size, you want one that will be big enough for an adult cockapoo to stand up and turn around. so you will need to find out how big mum and dad are, Sunday may be a little bigger or a little smaller than them. 

this is my girls crate, it is massive because all three share it ours can fit a doberman (the dog owned by the person we got it off) lol it doesnt always look like this, the photo was taken at christmas and i was feeling festive lol 









a 24inch crate will probably do. or ask the breeder if they use a rate and what size they use.


----------



## Sunday

Thanks for the reply. I will keep in mind how big Sunday will get, they do come with dividers so i am sure i can set it just for her puppy size.


----------



## Golddie

I didn't use a crate for our puppy when we got her at 8 weeks; we had one for a day or so but she did not like it, and she did not want to be alone. She was already trained to pee outside, so we used a baby gate to keep her in our kitchen and installed a doggy door for her to go outside. We gave her treats to encourage pooping outside. That seemed to work.


----------



## Heidi Cecilie

That was really really stupid of me; of course I know what a crate is (*giggles*). Was thinking something completely different (obviously)


----------



## kendal

lol most puppys will cry for atleats the first week in the crate getting less and lass, the settle quicker as the time goes on. they cry because they are not used to being confined or being left alone it is perfectly natural for them to cry like babys cry when left in a cot away from mum. my lot go in theirs if they want pese away from my little brother or just want time to themselves. Inca also sometimes puts herself in if some one comes to the door, its like she knows she is safe and out the way but can still watch what is happening.


----------



## thedell

Hi We are having a puppy on the 5th march(so excited) We have bought a crate and its size 36 and i must say it looks huge. Have i got one too big i did read some comments on hear and i thought 36" seemed ok . where i bought it from said it was for a cocker spaniel size?. It really does seem so big would it be best to swop it or block part of it off somehow? would be really grateful for some help on this please. Any advice on first night home , not sure about the puppy pad things or should i just set the alarm to let her out. Sorry to sound a pain but this is all new to us and we really want to get this right. thanks Lynne the dell


----------



## kendal

thedell said:


> Hi We are having a puppy on the 5th march(so excited) We have bought a crate and its size 36 and i must say it looks huge. Have i got one too big i did read some comments on hear and i thought 36" seemed ok . where i bought it from said it was for a cocker spaniel size?. It really does seem so big would it be best to swop it or block part of it off somehow? would be really grateful for some help on this please. Any advice on first night home , not sure about the puppy pad things or should i just set the alarm to let her out. Sorry to sound a pain but this is all new to us and we really want to get this right. thanks Lynne the dell


please never think you are being a pain, every question you have is valid. 

dont put puppy pad in her crate you dont want her learning to pee in her crate. 

im sure the crate size will be fine


----------



## Enneirda.

Sunday, the bigger the better.  If you can fit it, go *big*! just be sure to have a divider for while she's young.




> Hi We are having a puppy on the 5th march(so excited) We have bought a crate and its size 36 and i must say it looks huge. Have i got one too big i did read some comments on hear and i thought 36" seemed ok . where i bought it from said it was for a cocker spaniel size?. It really does seem so big would it be best to swop it or block part of it off somehow? would be really grateful for some help on this please. Any advice on first night home , not sure about the puppy pad things or should i just set the alarm to let her out. Sorry to sound a pain but this is all new to us and we really want to get this right. thanks Lynne the dell


thedell, That's a good size. Because most dogs will be spending enough time in one to get bored, it's nice to have one large enough for them to move freely and play around a little. Most crates come with (or you can by) a cage divider, looks like another door that goes in to shrink the space the dog can get to.

Waking up at night is best I think, that way the pup learns from the start were to go. Else wise you want a pen like this http://images.hayneedle.com/mgen/digimarc.ms?img=master:MH077.jpg&h=400&w=400 You put the crate in it, or you hook the sides of the fence to it. This way the pup can have water, food, toys, pads outside of their bed room.


----------



## wilfiboy

Mines cocker spaniel size they look big when you first bring pup home but Mables 20 wks and looks fine in itnow.Initially blocked of half of the crate with a box to reduce the size so they are snuggy and comfy can still move but smaller enough not to allow a sllep area and a tiolet area. I personally would nt set my alarm if your pups qyiet and asleep I'd just leave them if Mable needed a wee in the first few weeks she'd mew and we'd then come down and let her out..some nights she did nt wake but like little babies both husband and I would be listening for her and wondering had we heard her... so ended up tired but mostly our own faults lol .. not long to go x


----------



## thedell

Thank you all for your replys will keep the crate and divide it off,and fingers crossed it will all turn out ok. Going to see her tommorrow as i havent seen her since she was 2 weeks and she is now nearly 5 so she should look so different. will try get some photos up if someone will show me sometime as i have no idea?? (did not have all this technology when i was at school lol ) thanks again Thedell


----------



## parapluie

How was your visit??


----------



## lady amanda

Ooo pics please!!!!!!


----------



## thedell

Hi all well we saw her yesterday and she is gorgeous cannot wait till i bring her home on the 5th of March yipee we did take some photos have absolutly no idea how to get them on hear will try .
Thanks for all your replies they have been so useful.( still not sure if i reply in the right bit or not never used these forum things before and its all a little confusing to me he he )
Lynne thedell


----------



## lady amanda

u seem to be doing fine...there is instructions from Kendal on how to post pics under cockapoo pics...have fun


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Hi - just saw this thread and thought I'd post a link to where we got our 36" crate for Ruby - the breeder recommended this size and to get one with a steel tray (coated) NOT plastic, as they are noisy and they can be chewed and destroyed easily if plastic - I thought this was a bargain £30 delivered, they are something like £70 in pet shops.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dog-Cage-36-P...9?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item19c34cee7d hope it's ok to post this here (again, I have no affiliation, but can't resist sharing a bargain)


----------



## TootieBootie

Hi All, this is my first post here! I don't currently have a cockapoo but am planning on getting one this summer (I am really planning ahead and reading up!)


I was just wondering, when you talk about 36" crates, is this the heigh or width? I'm a bit confused!!

On pets at home the sizes were listed as following: 

_Approximate Dimensions (Product): 
X Small: H 52 x W 46 x D 62cm;
Small: H 76 x W 53 x D 61cm;
Medium: H 91 x W 61 x D 70cm;
Large: H 107 x W 72 x D 79.2cm;
X Large: H 118 x W 76 x D 88cm._

So which size is most common for a cockapoo?? Medium or Large? Many thanks


----------



## BlownL67

We had the same dilemma a few months ago when we were waiting to pick up our 2 Cockapoo puppies.

I did a ton of research and ended up with this:

http://www.amazon.com/Firstrax-NOZTONOZ-Sof-Krate-Indoor-Outdoor/dp/B000P9TNLI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357436847&sr=8-2&keywords=N2-36

Since we were getting 2, we decided on a 36" which is plenty roomy now and will provide plenty for the future. Metal cages are cheaper and can be had anywhere, but these crates are very well made and can definitely handle a Cockapoo and they fold up in seconds and be taken anywhere which is also a nice feature.

We also decided on another crate too. We keep the 36" in the bedroom while we are sleeping, but we keep the octagon playpen downstairs in the family room where we spend most of our time. While we are at work during the day we also keep them in this pen which provides more than enough room to play and give enough room to have their own area rather than being on top of each other. We keep a few blankets and soft beds in there with some Kong toys and other small toys to keep them occupies throughout the day while we are home and away. This octagon is also extremely easy to set up and fold up and store flat in its carrying bag to bring elsewhere.

Here is a link to the 46x46 model we have.

http://www.amazon.com/Precision-Pet-Soft-Side-Large/dp/B001GS71KW/ref=sr_1_3?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1357437139&sr=1-3&keywords=precision+pet+products


----------



## _Scout_

*Cage Size.*

Hi, we are getting a cockapoo puppy soon and my mum thinks a 32" cage will fit it when it is fully grown. Its dad is a full-sized French Poodle so I think we should get a 38" or 42" with a divider. Please, can someone tell me what size cage we should get, I will be very grateful if you do.


----------

